# WHAT YALL THINK



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is ma boys 05 honda 450 that i am working on. I took the rear axel off and put irs. What yall think about this and how it looks. Should have it readt next weekend. I pushed the back tires back 1 inch so he could clear bigger tires.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

MORE PICS


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

MRE PICS


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

All the pics i have so far. Will have more of finished product. Let me know what yall think! Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good so far. ...man that's a lot of work though. Should make for one smooth-ride'n Honda. Of course we will need a video of it take'n-on a hole when done....lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea it is alota work. Been working on it for a month now. Takes alota time. Make sure everythings square. But i hope it makes it a smoother ride for him and he wont get stuck cuz of the streight axle. Now he got ground clearence. There will be a video of it hitting its first mudd hole and i will post it for yall!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks good!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

THANKS LM83


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks eagleeye76


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

If you can build that you need to contemplate making a kit and selling it imo. I know tons of people that have wanted to do that. Awesome build btw.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thats in the works right now. Still figuring it all out. I got a Honda 450 in ma shed and I also have a Honda 300 and a Honda rancher. All in the works. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.075467,-91.943935


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lookin good!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow nice work CRAZY. Keep it up.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very Nice job. My lil bro is dying to convert his 2011 Honda 420 SRA to IRS...he bought the SRA just so he could get the manual tranny instead of an auto.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks p425


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.196411,-91.892559


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks cumming power


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.196403,-91.892496


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Filthy ******* it's not hard ima bouta do a rancher 420. Ima try do a vid of it. But u have to kno what ur doing. Mabe I can do his oneday


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.196503,-91.892455


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

He's been talking alot about doing it, but he just traded in his paid off F150 and got a 2012 Chevy Colorado less than 2 weeks ago so his spending will but cut down quite a bit till he gets used to the notes. I'll definitely show him these pics though, and the vid once you get one up.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good man. There's a few people doing the conversions, it's just not as cheap as most people want it to be, and you would have to get real creative to make it "bolt-on" so as to not get a bad rep from some pe-on not welding everything on well. As you obviously know, you end up with a lot of time & material tied up into doing it right.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jps300 ur totally right about this one! It is gunna b hard to make a bolt on. Welds are alot stronger. I used flux core welding wire alot stronger than copper wire. Also post headed the welds to cool them slow and let them
Stay strong. I mean I enjoy doing it its a great project and it's me time where the old lady don't bother me lol. I can't wait to ride it and see how smooth it's gunna b. I'm hopeing it's gunna ride like ma kingquad


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's not cheap eaither


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you got me wanting to do mine


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's bad *** I'll hve pics of the after affect.


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Opps didnt mean to cuss lol. P425 sry


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice work bro.:flames: That's going to be one custom bike for sure


----------



## georgiaboy96 (Dec 20, 2011)

looks like ya doin a good job,ought to be a nice little project


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. Hope to see yall at mudd nats. We trying to get mimb to make us some tee shirts so we can put faces to profiles and all make a ride together. If yall are going go in the mud nats thread and let us know! Trying to get a big group


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flux-core stronger than MIG? - not on it's best day. If you have too small of a welder to properly utilize MIG then maybe, but w/o a shielding gas the welds are far more contaminated and porous. - I do certified welding(we build & race drag cars) that has to pass inspect and tech(inspections are bi-yearly, tech at every event).


I'm sure it will be far smoother ride quality & the added ground clearance will help in most situations. hard to beat an solid axle w/ a paddle for all-out mudding though.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I use arogon and nitrogen in ma fluxcore. Weld hot and slow. Gets me a good weld and strong. I have a mig weld break before a fluxcore. I mean i can weld anthing i wanna weld to just in some factors i rather flux


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup hopeing it will ride nice. But we shall wait and see.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

FLUX can definitely be strong as long as you know what you're doing, which you definitely seem to from the pics.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup been welding for 7 yrs certified and everything. Still learning new things day by day. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We welded w/ flux when I worked for LeTourneau. Sign of a good weld was when you flipped up your hood and all the flux had just curled up a fell off  Always made me smile to see mine do it. :bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes p425. thats when you know taht you have your temp right and your wire speed right, also when you moves at the right speed. i love when that flux is culing off the back of the gun. makes a smile from ear to ear


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

TIG makes me smile from ear to ear. I can lay a beautiful & strong roll of dimes with a MIG, but it still just isn't a TIG weld.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes I can do the same. I love the tig machine. It makes me stupid happy when u lay that pretty bead down. Omg! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always wanted to learn to TIG just never have. Maybe I'll get to try it one day.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

its not hard p425. i think ud like it if u can stick and mig u can forsure tig.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I can stick. I welded w/ everything from tiny 6010's to those big fat 7018 jokers. 5/8 I think? Talk about burning some rod you can weld up a hole quick w/ those.

Anyway :hijacked: what was this thread about? Dang I usually yell at people for off-tracking  here I am doing it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lmbo about ma build on my boys 450 that im doing making it to a irs suspension in the rear getting ride of the axle


----------



## peeler613 (Mar 13, 2012)

Im new to the form i also want to do irs to a honda300 but dont know which diff. To use how would the front hold up in the back or could u use a rincon diff. If u could make a driveshaft


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey crazy i got a 2012 honda foreman i just blew up and gettin ready to put a big bore kit on it and i was wondering if u didnt mind tellin me wat u did to make the irs so i can do it cause im wanting to do mine


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a lot of work and a lot of time. It's not hard te rear end was a rincon rear end cuz its the same diff. Also I can prolly do that on a 300 b the first one I'd do but wouldn't mind trying it and see what I can accomplish


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

